# two boxes of 158 gr Round nose bullets



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi , here are two boxes of 158 gr Round nose bullets , one police service and the other target-master , are either really more accurate than the other ??? 
at one time this was law enforcements high tech ammo :smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think if you read carefully, you will discover that those are not just bullets, but entire cartridges.


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi , well what are they ??
rojo :smt033


----------

